# Reflective Dialogs (french oboe demo)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a piece dedicated to the _french oboe_ with piano accompaniment.

Reflective Dialogs

Comments are welcomed.

(This french oboe is from the VSL download section)


----------



## impressions (Oct 13, 2010)

damn... this is good. how can i hear the clasps of the fingers on the holes so good? as far as i've heard VSL got some good competition with EWQL.
you are very good sir!


----------



## mverta (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing all three oboe demos, since with the previous ones, I really couldn't tell which one I liked best for tone...!


_Mike


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Greg! I'm glad you especially appreciated this piece. I think it's one of my 3 favorites.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 16, 2010)

This is a very great composition, Guy. I like it a lot! o/~ 

About the tone from the oboe, to my ears you have used a little bit too much convolution - early reflectons / Todd AO? 

Again, well done!

Gunther


----------



## michaelv (Oct 16, 2010)

Yet again, Guy, you turned a still photo ( samples ) into a movie ( real instruments ). Perhaps a clumsy metaphor, but I'm trying to say that for all their apparent detail samples are intrinsically recordings and, thus, "dead" instruments. But in the hands of a very few people, like yourself, you manage to raise the dead and make them live again.

Not only that, but you are producing quality compositions that should, to any reasonable ear, transcend what library is being used, or what IR setting you have. After all (and I understand the technical curiosity for people here ), this is a _composition_ forum and, as such, you are one the main torch bearers. And you're prolific, which is why I hold a special and particular hatred for you. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 16, 2010)

michaelv @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> Not only that, but you are producing quality compositions that should, to any reasonable ear, transcend what library is being used, or what IR setting you have. After all (and I understand the technical curiosity for people here ), this is a _composition_ forum and, as such, you are one the main torch bearers. And you're prolific, which is why I hold a special and particular hatred for you. :twisted: :wink:



We are not only talking about compositions here, michaelv. 

Guy is a great composer and so far as I know him he is always also interrested to hear what other people think about his mixing. Yeah, I also know that Guy never takes a good meant critism personally. o-[][]-o


----------



## michaelv (Oct 16, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> michaelv @ Sat Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that, but you are producing quality compositions that should, to any reasonable ear, transcend what library is being used, or what IR setting you have. After all (and I understand the technical curiosity for people here ), this is a _composition_ forum and, as such, you are one the main torch bearers. And you're prolific, which is why I hold a special and particular hatred for you. :twisted: :wink:
> ...



You're correct, of course, Gunther. I was speaking from a personal perspective. I'm not too bothered about stuff like that, unless there's an exceptional issue.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 16, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> michaelv @ Sat Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that, but you are producing quality compositions that should, to any reasonable ear, transcend what library is being used, or what IR setting you have. After all (and I understand the technical curiosity for people here ), this is a _composition_ forum and, as such, you are one the main torch bearers. And you're prolific, which is why I hold a special and particular hatred for you. :twisted: :wink:
> ...



You're correct, of course, Gunther. I was speaking from a personal perspective. I'm not too bothered about stuff like that, unless there's an exceptional issue.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks (in order) Gunther, Michael, Gunther, Michael and Michael.

Michael, you leave me no choice, when I visit your site, I realize I have to keep doing better.


----------

